

PyPi will be resetting passwords (if not changed by you) on 2013-02-22 00:00 UTC - codegeek

I received this email today from richard@python.org in light of the earlier wiki.python.org compromise. In case you did not get it, thought to share it here. If you don't reset your password yourself, you will have to use the password recovery mechanism once they reset it.
======
codegeek
The exact email is:

"TL;DR: please log into PyPI and change your password.

Dear PyPI user <username>,

Recently we have been auditing and improving security of the Python Package
Index (PyPI) and other python.org hosts.

You may be aware that the wiki.python.org host was compromised. Since we must
assume that all passwords stored in that system are also compromised, and we
also assume that some users share passwords between python.org systems, I will
be performing a password reset of all PyPI accounts in one week's time, at
2013-02-22 00:00 UTC.

If you log in before that deadline and change your password then you'll be
fine, otherwise you'll need to use the password recovery form after the reset
has occurred.

Additionally, I ask you to begin to access PyPI using HTTPS through the web.
We're in the process of installing a new SSL certificate so the current Big
Red Certificate Warning should go away very soon.

We are in the process of updating the Python packaging toolset to use HTTPS.

These steps are but a couple of those we're intending to take to better secure
PyPI. If you are interested in these matters I encourage you to participate in
the discussion on the catalog SIG:

<http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/catalog-sig>

Finally, I apologise for any inconvenience these changes have caused.

    
    
        Richard Jones <richard@python.org>
    
        PyPI Maintainer
    "

